# Timing belt, water pump and ???



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Is the TB tensioner OEM ? The AcDelco part is NLA, we found them in Europe with a different part number for the A20DTH.

You can get a brand new Bosch CP1 for about $160. GM is blowing out all the old stock to parts clearance brokers. Check eBay, I got NIB one as a spare a couple months ago. Keep the leaker as a backup.

Not mentioned but you need fresh Dexcool and a new serpentine belt tensioner.




Diesel Dan said:


> Prepped for up and coming TB/WP on 2014 CTD with 160k currently.
> Recently replaced oil pump pickup seal and repaired both oil cooler tubes(now hoses).
> 
> Already purchased the TB kit and tools from IDparts.
> ...


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Is the TB tensioner OEM ? The AcDelco part is NLA, we found them in Europe with a different part number for the A20DTH.
> 
> You can get a brand new Bosch CP1 for about $160. GM is blowing out all the old stock to parts clearance brokers. Check eBay, I got NIB one as a spare a couple months ago. Keep the leaker as a backup.
> 
> Not mentioned but you need fresh Dexcool and a new serpentine belt tensioner.


TB tensioner should be original. The IDparts kit doesnt' come with a new one but does have the TB tensioner pulley.

I'd question that $160 HP pump being a legit part for that price. Have worked at a GM CCA(SPO) warehouse and we didn't sell anything to wholesalers for old/obsolete parts. Went into the compactor. Recently I got AC Delco and ebay involved in some knockoff "ac delco" transmission solenoids. 

Have a new serpentine belt in the box of parts and I need to see if I also have all the idler pulleys and/or tensioner too.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Diesel Dan said:


> Prepped for up and coming TB/WP on 2014 CTD with 160k currently.
> Recently replaced oil pump pickup seal and repaired both oil cooler tubes(now hoses).
> 
> Already purchased the TB kit and tools from IDparts.
> ...





Diesel Dan said:


> TB tensioner should be original. The IDparts kit doesnt' come with a new one but does have the TB tensioner pulley.
> 
> I'd question that $160 HP pump being a legit part for that price. Have worked at a GM CCA(SPO) warehouse and we didn't sell anything to wholesalers for old/obsolete parts. Went into the compactor. Recently I got AC Delco and ebay involved in some knockoff "ac delco" transmission solenoids.
> 
> Have a new serpentine belt in the box of parts and I need to see if I also have all the idler pulleys and/or tensioner too.


If the IDparts kit didn’t come with the TB tensioner (which is what I think you said) you should return it because the picture shows that it’s included. It needs to be replaced when you do the belt. As I said it’s NLA and you will need to source one from an A20DTH in Europe. We had an older thread from earlier 2022 on this. You can get a TB kit from the UK that has everything including the OEM tensioner for less than $300.

I’ve purchased salvage AcDelco and other auto parts on eBay before. Also got some counterfeit stuff as well. It’s a crap-shoot really.

This CP1 pump looks very nice and has the correct bosch label 0445010394 and fuel metering valve 0928400680 installed. Came in AcDelco packaging as well. No doubt in my mind it’s not a genuine OEM part.









Genuine OEM 55582064 GM Fuel Injector Pump 2014-2015 Chevy Cruze 2.0L Diesel | eBay


MPN 55582064. OEM # 55582064 0 445 010 393 0445010393, 0445010394 0445010394 0445010. Other # 55582064. 13-15 Chevy. PUMP ASM-F/INJN.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

The timing belt and tensioner thread: 









LOOKING FOR AC DELCO PART 55580981 timing belt tensioner


Hey my cruze is down, was wondering if anyone has a timing belt tensioner for sale, that I can buy asap really need to get my car back on the road Acdelco #55580981




www.cruzetalk.com





Locking kit: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WCNYHMP#Ask


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> If the IDparts kit didn’t come with the TB tensioner (which is what I think you said) you should return it because the picture shows that it’s included. It needs to be replaced when you do the belt. As I said it’s NLA and you will need to source one from an A20DTH in Europe. We had an older thread from earlier 2022 on this. You can get a TB kit from the UK that has everything including the OEM tensioner for less than $300.


The IDparts kit does not come with the tensioner. Read the description, not the picture.
When the water pump was replaced under warranty ~80k miles I had them replace the TB while there (at my cost) and the tensioner wasn't replaced then. That's why I'm assuming it's original yet.



> I’ve purchased salvage AcDelco and other auto parts on eBay before. Also got some counterfeit stuff as well. It’s a crap-shoot really.
> 
> This CP1 pump looks very nice and has the correct bosch label 0445010394 and fuel metering valve 0928400680 installed. *Came in AcDelco packaging as well.* No doubt in my mind it’s not a genuine OEM part.


My solenoids came in "ac delco" packaging as well. Pretty sure 99.9% of the people would never realized it was counterfeit. Counterfeit car parts has been a issue for over 30 yrs now. They are good at duplicating every look of the part including packaging. I sent pictures to AC Delco counterfeit department and they confirmed it wasn't theirs.

I'm not sure where you are getting the "salvage" parts from but anything we had received back from the dealer that was damaged was crushed. Crushed untold $$$ of damaged and/or obsolete new stuff too. Never seen stuff palatized for 3rd party sale.

I'll check out that tensioner thread.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

OK, checked out the tensioner thread and YES the IDparts kit has that.
Looking at the picture on the box I ASSUMED it had a hydraulic tensioner and that is what you were talking about. Along with the description of "tensioner pulley" lead me to that.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

When these LUZ TB tensions became NLA obsolete there were a half dozen AcDelco being sold on eBay for over $200 each. These were liquidated parts salvage or so I was told and they looked 100% even had the red Japanese bearing installed and the correct stampings as well. I don’t think they were bogus anymore than what you received in your IDparts kit. Maybe someone like yourself saved them from being crushed and decided to flip them on EBay for 4x what they originally sold for.

I sent pics of the injection pump to the AcDelco counterfeit dept. to see what they say. Will update later.


Diesel Dan said:


> The IDparts kit does not come with the tensioner. Read the description, not the picture.
> When the water pump was replaced under warranty ~80k miles I had them replace the TB while there (at my cost) and the tensioner wasn't replaced then. That's why I'm assuming it's original yet.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Maybe someone like yourself saved them from being crushed and decided to flip them on EBay for 4x what they originally sold for.


As much as I hated scrapping good products I wouldn't risk a career over a couple hundred bucks.
People have been caught, and fired, from GM for doing such.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Diesel Dan said:


> As much as I hated scrapping good products I wouldn't risk a career over a couple hundred bucks.
> People have been caught, and fired, from GM for doing such.


Yup. A buddy of mine worked at a lighting supplier, and some intern they had decided it would be a great idea to sell scrapped prototype headlight housings on eBay...


----------

